# Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung



## werninbdb (14. Juli 2010)

*Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Hallo,
hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem Medion Akoya X7811 gemacht ?
Ich habe meines gerade angeschaltet und kann aber die Auflösung nicht auf die angegebene 1680x1050 einstellen.

Auch im CatalystControlcenter kann die Auflösung nicht eingestellt werden.
Hat jemand ne Idee  ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Sind denn schon aktuelle Treiber drauf, vor allem für Grafik?  Welches ist die höchste Mögliche Auflösung?


----------



## werninbdb (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Es sind Treiber drauf die von Medion stammen. Auf der Internetseite von Medion gibt es keine neuen Treiber.
Laut Handbuch und Produktbeschreibung soll eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 möglich sein.
Es ist Windows 7 32bit installiert.


----------



## Iceananas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Um welche Grafikkarte handelt es sich denn? Kann sein, dass Medion veraltete Treiber anbietet (wobei ich kaum glaube, dass sie die Auflösung nicht darstellen kann?) und du kannst versuchen, offizielle Treiber der Grafikkartenhersteller zu installieren.


----------



## rAveN_13 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Das Gerät ist Bauglich mit dem MSI GX 740 evtl. findest du auf der MSI Seite einen Treiber.


----------



## werninbdb (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Es handelt sich bei der Grafikkarte um eine 
ati Mobility Radeon 5870 
Der Treiber hat die Version 8.690.0.0 vom 11.12.2009 es übrigens ein Original Treiber von Ati.
Kann es sein das hier der Monitortreiber fehlt ? Es ist auf dem Gerät nur ein PNP Monitor (Standard) eingerichtet. Der Treiber von der Graka holt sich doch die Infos zum monitor aus dem Monitortreiber oder ? 
liegt hier das Problem ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Das kann sein  - hast Du denn mal bei medion ALLE verfügbaren Treiber runtergeladen und installiert? 

Und Du sprichst vom CCC: hast Du es denn überhaupt mal über Rechtsklick auf den Desktop, Anpassen, Anzeige versucht? 


Und hast Du die Grafiktreiber von Medion oder von AMD? Ggf. klappt es nur mit denen von Medion?


----------



## Goldhamster (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Hallo erstmal,

ich hab seit kurzem das selbe notebook mit dem gleichen Problem unter win7 64bit

ich habe bereits die treiber von amd und von der medion-website ausprobiert, ohne dass sich was geändert hat;

In einem anderen Forum bin ich dann auf eine mögliche erklärung gestoßen:

Notebookjournal.de - Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Medion Akoya X7811 - High-End-Schnäppchen von Medion

wenn man ein bischen weiter liest, sieht man, dass das Problem mehrere Leute betrifft
und anscheinend mit dem verbauten display zusammenhängt

hoffe, ich konnte helfen

mfg ein Hamster


----------



## werninbdb (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Hallo ich habe es sowohl über Desktop Anpassen Anzeige als uach über das CCC probiert.
Der Treiber ist genauso alt wie der von der Webseite von Medion. 
Wenn ich Treiber auf der Seite von Ati suche wird mir angezeigt das ich die Webseite des Notebook Produzenten suchen soll.
Ich werde das Gerät wohl dann wieder zurückschicken und mir eines mit der richtigen Auflösung kaufen.


----------



## M@rs (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

hast du ein x7811 von neckarman?

wenn ja kann es sein das die max auflösung 1440x blabla ist?

wen ja dann hast du eins der neuren modellle bei denen ein anderes panel mit  niedriger auflösung verbaut haben


----------



## werninbdb (9. August 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Hallo Leute danke für eure Bemühungen. Ich war viel unterwegs (unter anderem im Urlaub) deswegen erst jetzt die Antwort. Da ich weder von Neckermann (ich habe eine Anleitung zur Einstellung der Bildschirmauflösung erhalten-grrrr) noch von Medion (da ist ein modell mit der MD Nummer nicht bekannt) vernünftige Aussagen erhalten habe ist das notebook an Neckermann zurück gegangen.
Ich werde mir wolh des MSI bestellen. aber nichts mehr bei Neckermann.

Danke nochmal für eure Bemühungen.
Tchüss bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

was für eine auflösung könnt ihr denn einstellen ????

last mal Everest Ultimate laufen und liest denn Monitor aus


Everest Ultimate Edition - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## willsnone (17. August 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

ach das is lustig, genau das selbe problem hab ich auch. 
hab meinen vor etwa 2 monate bei neckermann für 1050.- gekauft. 
angegeben sind 1680x1050 aber es geht nur 1440x900. lol. 
is mir aber egal find denn tft dafür super und fürs spielen viell.a besser weil sich dann die graka nicht so anstrengen muß bei einer geringeren Auflösung weil am besten ist eh immer die native einstellung und die is nun etwas geringer. 
und für gerade mal 17"is die auflösung meiner meinung leicht ausreichend.
dafür hatt meiner  als gegensatz den turbo boost von 3,06ghz und nicht wie angegeben 2,8ghz und außerdem glaub ich das die das keyboard, das panel für die multimedia tasten sowie auch das tft (außer auflösung) verbessert haben da diese beim div.tests kritisiert wurden weil ich kann an all den sachen nichts aussetzen.
aber a frechheit ist es trotzdem einfach einen anderen tft einzubauen. 
na ja viell.schreib ich doch auch noch ne böse mail.


----------



## roga01 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Hey Leute, schon mal auf der Medion Seite nachgeschaut?
Das Book hat nur eine Auflösung von max. 1440x900, da muss Neckermann wohl ne Falschangabe gemacht habe.

 Edit. (Neckerman gibt auch keine 1650x1050 an lol nur bei einem von zwei 1680x945 welche aber auch sicher falsch sind)

look: MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® AKOYA® X7811 (MD 97532) mit Ersatzakku


----------



## willsnone (18. August 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

nein du, es steht auf der verpackung und im handbuch auch so drinnen 1680x1050. also bei mir auf alle fälle. 
aber das hams jetzt offiziell geädert. lol
oder sie ham bei mir das gerät aus der neuen serie einfach in eine alte verpackung gesteckt und die alte anleitung beigelegt. 
das würd auch meinen stärkeren prozessor erklären der alte hat 1,6ghz (mit tb 2,8ghz) und der meine bzw.neue serie 1,7ghz (mit tb 3,06ghz).
das hams wahrscheinlich als ausgleich zum schwächeren tft gmacht.
also glück ghabt, mir is der stärkere cpu lieber als die 1680er auflösung.
medion hat da irgendwie an wickel drinn ghabt aber nun passts. jetzt müsste es nur noch der neckermann checken. 

bb lg


----------



## seli80 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya x7811 hat keine volle Auflösung*

Hallo Leute habe heute auch den medion x7811 von Neckermann bekommen leider ohne DVBT stick was in der Lieferumfang drin stand ,wird nachgeliefert ,ein Problem habe ich aber ,energiemodus habe ich auf Ausbalanciert aktiv,bei Zuklappen habe ich nichts unternehmen eingestellt aber wenn ich den Monitor zuklappe ist das bild weg ,nach dem aufklappem läuft der Rechner weiter aber das Bild kommt einfach nicht auch wenn ich mit der Maus Spiele oder auf Tasten drücke muss dann neu starten,deswegen habe ich die erste bestellun zurück geschickt weil ich dachte es ist was defekt und das gleiche habe ich jetzt bei der zweiten Lieferung, könnt ihr mir mal Helfen(Bei Erweiterter Optionen habe ich Zuklappen nicht Unternehmen eingestellt unzwar bei alle Energiemoduse)


----------

